# 30-06 distances



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

What is the max distance for a remington 30-06 the gun range I go to only has a 100yd target but I was just wondering how much further I could shoot accurately thanks for you input.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

You should be able to shot 300 yard easy being just a few inches high but read your ammo ballistic and know the range to your target hopefully its not really windy when you shoot that far that will affect your shot alot if your not use to shooting that far hope you practice some what at a 100yards.but at 250 yard to 300yards is where the bullet drops a bit 180 gr power point plus bullet about 8inches at 250 yards and 14inches at 300 yards, at 300 yard I would put the cross hairs on the top of the deers back to allow for drop.but if you can try to go some where you can shoot that far.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Is it a Bolt or semi-auto?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Depends on the shooter!! While you COULD read ballistic charts to see what the bullet is capapble of, I would suggest only shooting at ranges that you are comfortable shooting at ie. ranges that you have practiced at. Of course it is up to you to determine what ranges you are comfortable with....

I am comfortable shooting my 06' 200 yards, can hit a golfball 4 out of 5 times. I have shot to 300 yards but am not comfortable at that distance. I would love to be able to make 500 yard shots but having not practiced at that range, I wouldnt even think about shooting game at this distance. Just some things to think about....


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

M1 Garand semi-auto 30-06 can get it done at the 1000 yard match line, you should be fine to 300 yards on deer. 

Important thing is understanding the ballistics [drop and wind drift] of the exact load you are shooting - 30/06 takes everything from 150 to 220 gr bullets in factory ammo. At longer ranges heavier bullets actually do better - less wind drift and more retained velocity. IMHO without a laser rangefinder on the animal nobody should attempt a hunting shot at 300 yards.

A 100 yard zero will probably put you around 1"-2" low at 200 and 4" - 6" low at 300 yards depending on your bullet, muzzle velocity, scope height, etc. Even a mild breeze can push the bullet sideways several inches at that range - you need to learn to adjust for wind before attempting a long range shot.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Just set your 100 yd. zero at 2 1/2 inches high and you should be just fine out to 300 yards with a 150-165 grain pill.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

All the ballistic charts won't mean squat if you as a shooter can't accurately shoot that far.

The only real limit will be you. Personally, if I don't practice and become proficent at a certain range, I don't feel comfortable taking shots at that distance. Sure I can read up and know what the drop, velocity, remaining energy will be at a given distance, but if I have not practiced at that range, then I don't take the shot.

Some people practice and are totally confident of taking shots at 300 yards in a multitude of conditions, personally, as I stand right now, I would not take a shot over 200 with any of my rifles, as I don't practice shooting that far.

So, to answer your initial question of "I was just wondering how much further I could shoot accurately" ? I would grab 2 boxes of your preferred ammo and head to a range with targets out to as far as you are curious.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i wouldn't shoot at any distance that you haven't shot at. a mature whitetail stands app. 18" tall from bottom of belly to top of backbone. this is a great reference point for those who have a MILLDOT SCOPE (like me). so if you have a bullet drop of 14" at 300 yards and you shoot at the top of the back that leaves you right in the heart area without any bullet deviation or shooter error ( regular scope). now with a milldot scope if you zero in at 100yards a deer will fill 5 mills of the scope so you aim dead on. the deer will only fill 2.5 mills at 200 yards and 2 mills is 300 yards. so with my mueller scope i just match the size of the deer to the mills and select the correct hash mark below dead center for the yardage. then we have the windage which by the way is all critical in any distance shooting and that is where the milldot once again will out perform a normal scope IMHO hands down. but nothing can SUBSITUTE for practice. now as far as distance goes you put a 30-06 in the right persons hands and 1000 yards plus shots can be made.


----------



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

TheBigEasy said:


> Is it a Bolt or semi-auto?


Semi auto, does that make a huge difference? just wondering


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

its really a simple answer.

no, it doesn't matter what kind of action it is.

the 30-06 is viewed as a competent 300 yard gun.

the actual effective distance remains in the hands of the shooter.

i find it very easy to be deer accurate at 200 yards off from shooting sticks.

off the bench, my 06 will shoot MOA at 300 yards (inside 3"). at 2.5" high at 100, my 06 is about 8" low at 300, if i remember correctly. would have to check the targets..


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

rzdrmh said:


> *would have to check the targets*..


The most important part of the above post... Another vote for if you dont practice at a certain distance, you shouldnt be shooting game at that distance!!

Fire, I would say that the max distance for your 06' to date is 100 yards, the range that you have practiced at. Again, this is just my opinion and you can legally shoot at whatever distance you want.......


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

30-06, a bolt will out-shoot an auto with the majority of guns, so yes, it does matter. If you are going to shoot over 250, i would get into handloading.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

CM at 750 yds. with mine!!!

But......lot's of good advice above, read it, learn it, live it!!!


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Minor thread-jack but what factory ammo would you guys recommend for a Remington 742 autoloader ?? (30-06) 
Typical Michigan deer hunting scenario, 100 yds max/ 3x9 scope. I'd prefer a heavier grain bullet if possible, without going _crazy-_expensive.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

GMslave said:


> Minor thread-jack but what factory ammo would you guys recommend for a Remington 742 autoloader ?? (30-06)
> Typical Michigan deer hunting scenario, 100 yds max/ 3x9 scope. I'd prefer a heavier grain bullet if possible, without going _crazy-_expensive.


I used the Core-Lokt 180 gr. soft point in my 742 and it did fine on deer sized game out to 200 yards. I am not sure if this ammo is still available, but back when I used the 742, which was mid-70's, this was a very popular choice for Michigan deer.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

TheBigEasy said:


> 30-06, a bolt will out-shoot an auto with the majority of guns, so yes, it does matter. If you are going to shoot over 250, i would get into handloading.


I will add..... If you want to *shoot more*, *get more consistant groupings*, and *have a blast doing so*, get in to handloading!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Firewood said:


> What is the max distance for a remington 30-06 the gun range I go to only has a 100yd target but I was just wondering how much further I could shoot accurately thanks for you input.


You can't give blanket max distances for shooters, even if they have a cartridge perfectly capable of accomplishing it, it's all dependant on the shooter and his proficiency. I don't recommend shooting long distances at deer unless you've actually shot those distances at targets and seen how your loads behave, esp beyond 200 yards. A deer is not target practice for attempting shots like that without first having done so on a range. JMHO. 

And don't just shoot from a bench, do it from field expedient positions like you would while actually hunting. That gives you some good practice from those positions. Two years ago our neighbor (who NEVER shoots his rifle, not even to verify the zero) took a pot shot at a buck at he claimed 300 yards with a 270. He found a few drops of blood and that was it. Another neighbor took that buck and it had a bullet hole though the rear leg. So even though he had a cartridge that could have cleanly taken that deer at that distacne...he couldn't and had a wounded deer in the process simply due to the fact he didn't practice at those ranges.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Zero it at 3" high at 100 yards, you should be in the kill zone for anything out to 300 yards with any bullet between 150-and 180. Going off Bob Hagel's advice. Also as M1Garand said, you need to shoot from the positions you use when hunting, I have seen some really good benchrest shooters, that couldn't hit the broadside of a barn in an offhand standing position. Les


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on the shooter!! While you COULD read ballistic charts to see what the bullet is capapble of, I would suggest only shooting at ranges that you are comfortable shooting at ie. ranges that you have practiced at. Of course it is up to you to determine what ranges you are comfortable with....


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I killed a big mule deer in Idaho at 425 yards a couple years ago. Perfect conditions, solid rest, no wind, knew exactly where my rifle was shooting. The 165 gr. Partition hit him square in the chest and he took two steps and dropped. I'm not sure I'd ever take a shot that far again but there was no performance issue with the cartridge.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 14, 2007)

Skibum said:


> Personally I think a .300 Weatherby is overkill for your average rock...:lol:
> 
> Back on topic. I think Beartooth said it well for a generalized statement. The 30-06 is a competent 300 yard round. That can be stretched in the hands of a good shooter. On the other hand, my observations over nearly 40 years of hunting in Michigan is that there is a pretty small percentage of shooters in this state that are competent 300 yard shots. Even 200 yards.


Hey Skibum, that was just to funny, yes it is over kill on your average rock:lol::lol:


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I went to the range last night and shot my 30-06 (Remington 7400 with a 180gr bullet) at 200 meters,the range was marked in meters not yards. I put 8 out of 8 in the black. This was the first time I shot at a range with 200 meters. I was real happy with the way I shot. I won't hesitate to take a 200 yard shot this year. On a side note, my .243 was about 4 inches low with a 100 gr bullet at 200 meters.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 14, 2007)

That is good shooting. Don't be afraid to try 250 and 300yds shoots. You will be suprised at what the 06 will do and how accurate it is at 300.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I am hunting out of a raised box blind so I have a good solid rest. I fugure at 300 yds, put it just below the top of the back and let er rip. The property I hunt is wide open. I just opened alot more opportunities by sighting in at 200!!!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 14, 2007)

outdooralex said:


> I am hunting out of a raised box blind so I have a good solid rest. I fugure at 300 yds, put it just below the top of the back and let er rip. The property I hunt is wide open. I just opened alot more opportunities by sighting in at 200!!!



absolutely you did by sighting in at 200. I want to see a picture of that deer and if you take a long shot an connect please post if for us.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

outdooralex said:


> I am hunting out of a raised box blind so I have a good solid rest. I fugure at 300 yds, put it just below the top of the back and let er rip. The property I hunt is wide open. I just opened alot more opportunities by sighting in at 200!!!


That's about right. You should be right about 10 inches low at 300.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> i wouldn't shoot at any distance that you haven't shot at. a mature whitetail stands app. 18" tall from bottom of belly to top of backbone. this is a great reference point for those who have a MILLDOT SCOPE (like me). so if you have a bullet drop of 14" at 300 yards and you shoot at the top of the back that leaves you right in the heart area without any bullet deviation or shooter error ( regular scope). now with a milldot scope if you zero in at 100yards a deer will fill 5 mills of the scope so you aim dead on. the deer will only fill 2.5 mills at 200 yards and 2 mills is 300 yards. so with my mueller scope i just match the size of the deer to the mills and select the correct hash mark below dead center for the yardage. then we have the windage which by the way is all critical in any distance shooting and that is where the milldot once again will out perform a normal scope IMHO hands down. but nothing can SUBSITUTE for practice. now as far as distance goes you put a 30-06 in the right persons hands and 1000 yards plus shots can be made.


As Dan Z points out, know your equipment! I too shoot a mil dot and can confidently shoot 500 with my -06 and my optics. If my optics were better, you could double that range...gota thank Uncle Sam. But the best thing you could do in the off season/early spring is to find a farmer with crop fields that haven't been planted yet and ask if you can do some long range shooting. Of course ensure you have a good back stop, shooting into a ledge is always good. Take out some milk jugs filled with water, a very large piece of cardboard to see where you are hitting and some old saw horses or campaign signs...hahaha, collect them now. We then would set up at 200, 300, 500. We had an old wooden cable spool for a shooting bench and a sandbag for a rest. The milk jugs would hang from the saw horse, right about lung area of a deer. Put the piece of cardboard behind the saw horse and put the survey flag in the corrugated inside of the card board. This not only give you a point of reference for your 500 range, but also give you a heads up on the wind, which can always be different at the target than it is on the shooter. I would start off seeing what my drop would be while putting the cross hairs on the survey flag, then relate it to the milk jug. When you zero, you'll know it as the milk jug explodes Not only is this a good time, but you really get to know your gun and yourself. But as I mentioned, this is best done when the farmer isn't plowing yet and when the majority of all other hunters are out of the fields/woods. GOOD LUCK and have fun!! Oh, if you shoot as much as we did those days, buy a tube of Bengay, you're shoulder will thank you.:SHOCKED:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> I used the Core-Lokt 180 gr. soft point in my 742 and it did fine on deer sized game out to 200 yards. I am not sure if this ammo is still available, but back when I used the 742, which was mid-70's, this was a very popular choice for Michigan deer.


They are available, that's what I prefer to shoot/cheap and freezer fillers. Last year I did the ole "Forgot the ammo on the kitchen table" The local grocery/post office/hunting,fishing store only had Federals in 180. They were a soft point, but pointed, rather than rounded off like Remington's 180s.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Trek, I hadnt thought about your idea as to how to have a long range range..... Do you have any suggestions as to how to approach a farmer for this? I would love to have 500 yards to shoot with, have lots of farmers around, but dont have a clue as to how to approach them in order to get them to let me shoot on their property.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

HUNTER...got yotes up there in whitehall?

Well we were fortunate, in my drinking days we drank with this particular farmer. So it was actually a drunken conversation that turned into a chest beating bet of who could shoot the farthest and most accurate. The other guys were throwing 7mags and a 300 Weatherby.:yikes: 
I found out that my 06 shooting 165s had about a 45" drop at 500 yards, 12" at 300 3-5" at 200 ect. When running 180's through it, 500 yards was dropping like a rock. This was all based on being zeroed at 100. 

If one were to zero at 500, you could expect to be about 30" high around 300 yards, drop down around 20 at 600 then double that number per 100 yards out to 1000...700=40, 800=80, 900=160, 1000= 220. These are very rough estimates and are based on a bottail match grade 160 gr round. So our everyday soft points would have a little tweeking to do...so get out there and abuse your shoulder. Went through over 120 rounds that day.:coco:

But today you would have to sell it. Find out if there's a yote problem in his area. Ask permission to hunt them and if you could first sight in a long ranges to be sure you are accurate and none get away. OH and if you do get permission, make sure you use ear protection and eyes and a spotting scope...I hate to think how many times we walked that 500 yards, we took the Bronco the first time, but the farmer had tilled the fields and it was throwing the Bronco all over the place.


Other than that...anyone else feel free to chime in.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Many farmers open up lands to the taking of woodchucks, fox,coyotes,***** and so on. This makes for excellent practice for deer hunters. Shooting 400-500 yards isnt a problem with 243s, 22-250s, 204s and the like. Going out west and shooting at prairie dogs at those distances gives one the expirience to take game at long distance. Once you can shoot those pop bottle targets at that distance a deer is like looking at a tank....youll wonder how anyone could miss a target that BIG!
Besides, it gives you something to do in the "off" seasons.


----------

